# Laufwerk erkennt CDs nicht mehr



## MasterXoX (24. Dezember 2010)

Hiho Buffies

Und zwar gehts um folgendes:

Mein Laufwerk erkennt seit ein paar Tagen keine CDs mehr, sei es eine Musik-CD, eine SpielCD oder eine leere CD.
Hab schon geguckt ob ein Kabel lose ist oder sowas, war aber nicht.
Gegoogelt hab ich auch schon, da stand was von dass ich in die regedit gehen soll und dort lowerfilters und upperfilters löschen soll, die hab ich aber im dort angegebenen Pfad nicht.

Habe Vista 64 Bit & mein Laufwerk ist ein SAMSUNG HD753LJ ATA Device.

Es lief davor sonst einwandfrei! Ich versteh das nicht! Achja und wenn ich ne CD reinlege dann macht er komische Geräusche!

Edit: Und hier mal ein Bild wenn ich auf das Laufwerk in "Computer" klicke wenn keine CD drinne ist. (Habs auch mal mit CD probiert, da hat er aber voll lange gebraucht "Computer" zu laden!"


----------



## Petersburg (24. Dezember 2010)

Ich vermute jetzt einfach mal, dass das Laufwerk kaputt ist. Du könntest es aber noch an einem anderen PC anschließen und gucken ob es da funktioniert. Mehr fällt mir dazu auch nicht ein :/


----------



## tastenbenutzer (24. Dezember 2010)

Also wenn das Laufwerk komische geräusche macht wenn ne CD/DVD drinne ist kannste davon ausgehen,daß das Laufwerk hinüber ist.


----------



## MasterXoX (24. Dezember 2010)

Naja aber so plötzlich? Wie soll das denn passiert sein?


----------



## Lilith Twilight (24. Dezember 2010)

Die meisten elektrischen Geräte gehen ganz plötzlich kaputt.


----------



## MasterXoX (24. Dezember 2010)

Was ist denn günstiger?

Reparieren lassen oder gleich neues Laufwerk kaufen?


----------



## Palimbula (24. Dezember 2010)

Das einzige was günstiger als ein Neukauf ist --> das alte in den Schrott sofern du weder Gewährleistung oder Garantie geltend machen kannst. Aber selbst dann würde ich es mir überlegen, denn ein neues Laufwerk kostet nur +/- € 30,00.


----------



## Lilith Twilight (24. Dezember 2010)

Was für ein Laufwerk ist den das? DVD,CD, Brenner, BluRay?

Das oben von die angegebene "SAMSUNG HD753LJ ATA" ist nämlich deine Festplatte und nicht dein CD/DVD-Laufwerk 

Wenn noch Garantie drauf ist, kannst du es zurückbringen und reparieren lassen, wenn nicht dann schmeiß es weg und kauf ein neues.

DVD Brenner gibt es für ca. 25€, da macht eine Reparatur zu zahlen keinen Sinn.


----------



## Dracun (24. Dezember 2010)

Ein Neues ist weitaus billiger

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/?cat=dvdram&xf=578_DVD~1038_Samsung&sort=p

Hab jetzt nur Samsung genommen, aber da siehste ja schon was ich meine


----------



## Palimbula (24. Dezember 2010)

Lilith schrieb:


> ...
> Wenn noch Garantie drauf ist, kannst du es zurückbringen und reparieren lassen, wenn nicht dann schmeiß es weg und kauf ein neues.
> ...



Sollte der Händler kulant sein, tauscht er es direkt aus. Ansonsten wird es der Händler an den Hersteller einschicken und du stehst für den Zeitraum ohne Laufwerk da.


----------



## Lilith Twilight (24. Dezember 2010)

Palimbula schrieb:


> Sollte der Händler kulant sein, tauscht er es direkt aus. Ansonsten wird es der Händler an den Hersteller einschicken und du stehst für den Zeitraum ohne Laufwerk da.



Hat auch keiner gesagt das es Sinn macht, sind lediglich die mögliche Optionen. Ich würd es auch wegschmeissen und ein neues kaufe (oder wenn ich noch Garantie habe es zurückbringen und wenn es eingeschickt wird trotzdem eine neues kaufen).


----------



## MasterXoX (24. Dezember 2010)

Lilith schrieb:


> Was für ein Laufwerk ist den das? DVD,CD, Brenner, BluRay?
> 
> Das oben von die angegebene "SAMSUNG HD753LJ ATA" ist nämlich deine Festplatte und nicht dein CD/DVD-Laufwerk
> 
> ...




hm also ich hab unter geräte manager geguckt bei Laufwerke und da stand das.

Aufm Laufwerk steht -> DVD multi recorder, super writemaster, speedplus+ ^^

Den Computer hatte ich mir im Internet zusammengestellt vor ca. 2 jahren glaubsch.


----------



## MasterXoX (24. Dezember 2010)

Ich kenn mich garnicht aus mit Laufwerken 

Welches wäre denn das beste ^^


----------



## Palimbula (24. Dezember 2010)

Du musst im Gerätemanager bei DVD/CD-Laufwerke schauen  Bestes Laufwerk ist immer relativ. Ich habe sehr gute Erfahrungen mit meinem LG GH22LS50 gesammelt.


----------



## MasterXoX (24. Dezember 2010)

Palimbula schrieb:


> Du musst im Gerätemanager bei DVD/CD-Laufwerke schauen  Bestes Laufwerk ist immer relativ. Ich habe sehr gute Erfahrungen mit meinem LG GH22LS50 gesammelt.




Achso.

Dann ist es das TSSTcorp CDDVDW SH-S223F


----------

